# Best water source for Marine setup?



## maartenvr (Jul 6, 2013)

I am setting up a 90 gallon reef tank this week. 
I live in Chilliwack. What is the best place to get good water?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Get a RO/DI unit.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

^^+1^^
...


----------

